# What is it?



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry I don't have a better picture...but this thing was making all kinds of strange sounds...being from landlocked Atlanta none of us have a clue


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, first thing is, it is ugly as hell... ;D
Lizard fish maybe?


----------



## tripletailtim (Jun 13, 2007)

Hard to tell from the picture, but probably a big toadfish.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats a searobin. Ugly but if they are big enough not bad eating. Watch out for their spines!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

No sir. Not touching that thing, much less eating it.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I think toadfish also, but around here we call them "mother-in-law" fish because they are ugly and have a big mouth

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------

